# This is my new humidor.



## Kane R (Aug 28, 2013)

My new humidor, plus my new set of cigars. I have 40 cigars coming in Saturday, so you guys will get to see the big change. I love actually having a job and some money. This is my set up as of last week. Most of the cigars have been smoked. And yes I do hate that fake c=Cohiba red dot.


----------



## JJ3 (Jun 25, 2013)

Congrats. You'll need a bigger one very soon.


----------



## Kane R (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Kane R (Aug 28, 2013)

Why wont it let me see pictures?


----------



## waltah (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice humi! Have fun filling it up and emptying it out again:smoke:


----------



## Kane R (Aug 28, 2013)

This is the set up I have when the plasma sword is lit in the back.


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice humi!


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

I see you went with the CI humidor with 10 cigars combo. I started with that as well. The Cobhiba red dot isnt a fake. There is another company in the states that uses the name Cohiba. The red dots arent bad but nothing like a cuban cohiba.


----------



## JeremyAHoward (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice! I do believe I have the same exact one! Bought mine from cbid for $16!

Also just smoked the Vintage 2001 last night and it was quite enjoyable.


----------



## .cigardude. (Jul 8, 2013)

JJ3 said:


> Congrats. You'll need a bigger one very soon.


Congrats on the humi.

It's probably full already with the 40 stogies you said you were getting.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice, btw, that cohiba is legit, it's just a legit Dominican Cohiba.


----------



## ubenumber2 (Mar 9, 2014)

I have that same one but need a new one , filled it up quick , I'm going to store the ones I plan on aging in this one


----------



## jhofman (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice setup, can't wait until I get mine in the mail!


----------

